# First Hydro grow, transitioning to bloom w/pics



## Killuminati420 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey all, so ive been growing this plant for about a month DWC. im using 2x 2' T5s (becuz im broke as sh!t  :fid also using 1x 46watt cfl and a 150watt cfl (ill be buying 2 more asap) 
 Nutes: General Hydroponics FloraGrow, FloraMicro, FloraBloom. 
i switched the lights to 12/12 2 days ago and no sign of flower yet( but im not expecting to see any for another 2-3 days) 
Today is the day i switch the water in the bucket with the flowering nute mix....this is the part i need help with, do i follow the chart on the bottles for transitioning? 
anyway, heres some pics. the pics of the plant are 9 days apart :hubba:


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes my friend ! fallow the directions if you have never used a better method ?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2009)

On the day that I switch my lights to 12/12, I am also using the flowering stage nute mix. My transition phase is the week before I switch to 12/12. I also use GH 3 part


----------



## REEFER CHEEFER (Jul 24, 2009)

follow the bottle lable and oh depending on the stran you probly wont see signs of flowering till 10 to 14 days.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 25, 2009)

really? i thought it being a bubbleponic system it would do it much quicker :giggle:


----------



## CronyStoga (Jul 26, 2009)

Plants lookin SWeet Kill!!:aok: I've got the exact same system like yours even to the t5 lights. Gotta be efficient so my dad doesn't see it in the electrical bill LOL. Anyways what I can tell you from experience is that when I followed the exact instructions on the bottle I ended up SCORTCHING my plant!! If you want to see pics, check out "plant looks seriously diseased" post. Oddly enough my problem started at the same stage your at now. What I've read and might of helped is that I should of done a res flush for a week after you did a week of 2/2/2. The reason I've read is because during the flowering process the plant doesn't consume N anymore,so by doing a flushing your getting rid of the N that has built up. Aswell a flush is also recommended roughly around 3 weeks. Especially because where using hydrotron and is a pourus material, it collects and apparently builds up of nutrients. So when flushing you should run straight ph'd water over the medium to get rid of the build up. 

Aswell check out generalhydroponics website and check out how much ppm there is in your res. Apparently when follwing the directions your roughly getting about 1400 ppm. I've read thats too much and should be around 800 t0 1000ppm. I think this is what almost killed my plant. Its absolutly critical that you moniter your ph and your PPM. I'm still a bit confussed on how ppm reacts with the plant when its using and not using the nutz and wish someone could explain. it would help alot.

BTW HOPE ITS A FEM DUDE!! Sending some good vibe's your way!!!!:banana: :banana: :yay: 

Good luck and let us know! I'll try to help out as much as possible from expirience as I'm still very nubish with all this!!

Peace!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for the advice CS, i know NOTHING about ppm but i keep my PH around 6.0 because i wanted to make sure she was a she :hubba:
oh ya and i never did 2-2-2 because i didnt have all the nutes till i flowered so it went from general veg straight to flower .
as of 2 days ago 1 week into flower i saw some white hairs sticking out :woohoo::watchplant: since then its started to form more bud sites but only at the top of the plant. heres some pics, the only camera i have is my phone so there crappy but i got the best pic of white hairs i could lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2009)

Drop your ph to 5.8 should see an improvement with nute uptake. 6.0 is starting to get on the high side for ph in a DWC set up


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 31, 2009)

lol if i could i already wouldve lmao, i dont use a digital PH meter i have to read it with my eyes...cant get it to 5.8 because its the same color as 6.0, im trying to get a digital ph/ppm meter but broke atm


----------



## JBonez (Jul 31, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Drop your ph to 5.8 should see an improvement with nute uptake. 6.0 is starting to get on the high side for ph in a DWC set up



you will experience phosphorous deficiencies if you dont get your ph down to at least 5.8.

I would ph to 5.6 and let it rise naturally to 5.8.

Dont make me have to say i told you so when this happens, your ppm as of now in bloom should be about 1400ppm @.7 conversion.

otherwise, they look great, but without meters for checking ph and tds/ppm/ec you are going to be having problems, no really, a flowering plant consumes so much more than a plant in veg, so when a deficiency onset starts, there isnt much you can do but try and keep it happy with more nutrients, but dont over do it.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 31, 2009)

its been in bud for 10 days, when should i expect more bud sites? so far theres only a couple at the very top


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 3, 2009)

i think the plant looks great considering the amount of light and good by any means...a digital combo meter will make things much easier when you get one..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 3, 2009)

give it another two weeks...then you should start to see happiness


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 11, 2009)

tomorrow is week 3, ill post pics. its just starting to show white hairs everywhere


----------



## REEFER CHEEFER (Aug 11, 2009)

Cant wait to see the pics KILL!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry it took a couple extra days things are pretty chaotic right now. but heres some pics. white hairs comin out everywhere, hopefuly 1 or 2 more weeks and it will form some buds  . (smoked the first bowl of the day right before these pics lol, wierd angles.)


----------



## Des Pot (Aug 20, 2009)

hi, grow looking good.I am also using GHE nutrients and u will find that the flowering will be delayed due to the fact that there is too much nitrogen in the feed if u follow their feeding chart. I had to change the feeding regime a week earlier to allow flowering to start.Apart from that i am pleased with results from these nutrients.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah budding was delayed for a while, its starting to form small buds everywhere, will they grow quick? and should i change my nute mix up?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 22, 2009)

is the nitrogen going to make it grow slow through all of flowering, and will it effect the end result?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2009)

i like to use less of the green and more of the red than the chart calls for during flowering....just keep the ppm's at the required level.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> yeah budding was delayed for a while, its starting to form small buds everywhere, will they grow quick? and should i change my nute mix up?



IMO, the budding was delayed because your plants did not appear to be sexually mature (have alternating nodes) when you flipped them to 12/12.  Regardless of when you put them into 12/12, they will not show sex and start budding until they are sexually mature

I used GH 3 part nutes for years and think the mnute mix is okay, however the concentrations (PPMs) may be too hot for some strains.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> yeah budding was delayed for a while, its starting to form small buds everywhere, will they grow quick? and should i change my nute mix up?



IMO, the budding was delayed because your plants did not appear to be sexually mature (have alternating nodes) when you flipped them to 12/12.  Regardless of when you put them into 12/12, they will not show sex and start budding until they are sexually mature

I used GH 3 part nutes for years and think the nute mix is okay, however the concentrations (PPMs) may be too hot for some strains.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2009)

One thing boys,I read that the red,or micro is 5n,0p and k is 1k or 5-0-1 npk..
now the grow has 2-1-6 npk,so the red or micro is stronger in N then the green..right?
oneshot


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 22, 2009)

i am worried your getting your hopes up.

To veg under that light is one thing, but to flower well lets just say dont have high expectations.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 23, 2009)

i have low standards...main thing is i want this done as fast as possible so i can get everything the **** out of my house, even paraphanelia must be relocated. i know flowering under the T5s isnt great cuz its blue spectrum but its all i got lol. the plants already more than tripled in height. when will it stop growing so much, didnt think it would get this big and i dont have much room left. (only expecting a couple ounces off of her.) this strain is indica dominant, think it'll be done before sep. 20th?


----------



## mountain man (Aug 26, 2009)

You will have a hard time getting 2 ozs. off that plant under that light.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> You will have a hard time getting 2 ozs. off that plant under that light.


 
:yeahthat:  Sorry, but it won't happen...MAYBE if it were a scrog setup..I doubt he'll see one oz. from it.. not trying to put ya down Killuminati.. just bein' realistic.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 26, 2009)

oh well, at least i got a feel for hydro  definately like it, think the plant will be done in 4-5 weeks?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> oh well, at least i got a feel for hydro  definately like it, think the plant will be done in 4-5 weeks?



No, it looks like its going to be longer than that.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 26, 2009)

looks great bro, im watchin


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> No, it looks like its going to be longer than that.


='(


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> oh well, at least i got a feel for hydro  definately like it, think the plant will be done in 4-5 weeks?


 
Not sure about the 4-5 weeks but theres no doubt you got the hang of the hydro man! Now you just need an HID and you'll be makin' nuggs in no time:hubba:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 30, 2009)

my plants grown over 4xThe size it was when i started flowering at 1'. it just keeps growing theres only a couple more feet to the cieling and its *HUGE!
*
is it going to be growing this rapidly the whole way though flower?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> my plants grown over 4xThe size it was when i started flowering at 1'. it just keeps growing theres only a couple more feet to the cieling and its *HUGE!*
> 
> is it going to be growing this rapidly the whole way though flower?


 
no,  stretch is normal during the first few weeks of flower.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> my plants grown over 4xThe size it was when i started flowering at 1'. it just keeps growing theres only a couple more feet to the cieling and its *HUGE!
> *
> is it going to be growing this rapidly the whole way though flower?



Lack of light causes them to stretch more than necessary
.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 30, 2009)

how much lumens per sq. ft. should i have?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Lack of light causes them to stretch more than necessary
> .


 
true that.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 1, 2009)

i have 4x150w CFLs 2,700lumens a piece and 2x 2' T5s that are 2280 lumens each. i need to know the ideal amount of lumens per sq. ft., for flowering and veg, i know some1 out there knows lol.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 1, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> i have 4x150w CFLs 2,700lumens a piece and 2x 2' T5s that are 2280 lumens each. i need to know the ideal amount of lumens per sq. ft., for flowering and veg, i know some1 out there knows lol.




5000 per sq/ft, how big is your flower room?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the info  , its 8' tall, 5' wide, 3' deep. just using my bathroom right now till i build a couple rooms.


----------



## joshelkins23wv (Sep 1, 2009)

ur doing good..plant looks great..u should expect a lil over a half ounce IMO.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 1, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> thanks for the info  , its 8' tall, 5' wide, 3' deep. just using my bathroom right now till i build a couple rooms.



Well at your present size you need at least a 600 watt hps.

How are you keeping your lighting at 12/12 in the bathroom?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 1, 2009)

hopefuly ill be getting about 4 more CFLs tomorrow. i got a timer in the bathrooom with all the light leaks sealed up . thinking about me getting a half oz. off that makes my mouth water. think she has more than 4 weeks to go?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 3, 2009)

well i have an HUD inspection coming up, gonna have to look all around my house and proly gonna look at the garage too, on the 11th. and my plant is too big to move...i was thinking maybe i could put it in a certain corner in my backyard where they couldnt see it but i dont think it could be done because i'd have to carry it through some narrow doorways... any ideas?:rant: :cry: >>:48:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 8, 2009)

been budding for 46 days and this is the biggest bud on the plant and only a few hairs on the whole plant is turning red, oh ya and the top of the plant isnt even forming a cola, just keeps growing up and more branches with buds on them. ive added lightsthroughout the grow but not much lol, did what i could.
6x 42watt CFLs("150 equivalent") 2700lumens each
2x 24w T5s 2280lumens each
total lumens: 20,760.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 8, 2009)

thats weird man. sorry about the crapy situation.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 8, 2009)

tbh i really just want to move on...just take this down and start a new one...would it be worth it to just wait till the bud is to my liking? like would the nice smells get stronger and would it be more potent?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 9, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> tbh i really just want to move on...just take this down and start a new one...would it be worth it to just wait till the bud is to my liking? like would the nice smells get stronger and would it be more potent?


 
uuuh yeah! but I wouldnt risk growing anything if your having inspections and such goodluck d00d.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Sep 9, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> well i have an HUD inspection coming up, gonna have to look all around my house and proly gonna look at the garage too, on the 11th. and my plant is too big to move...i was thinking maybe i could put it in a certain corner in my backyard where they couldnt see it but i dont think it could be done because i'd have to carry it through some narrow doorways... any ideas?:rant: :cry: >>
> 
> hey killum..
> 
> ...


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 10, 2009)

we're actualy in the middle of cleaning a big garage out so sometime this week im gonna move her into a nice corner in the garage and stack up a bunch of boxes around it, and ofcourse some tarp to keep light out. the garage is where all my future grows will be at, gonna be building a veg room and a flowering room in there. also on a unrelated subject i got robbed yesterday, the bastards took my ps3, and they tried to take my friends whole grow setup, and they took another friends plant and tried to pull a big sativa up out of our outdoor that isnt even budding. i found out when my friend called me yesterday saying he just got home and his lights and balast and a BUNCH of random **** was took from the house and found scattered behind the house all over a creek trail. they took a lot of random **** like his 1000w hps light and balast, a 8'' fan, some old age grow nutrients, duct tape, my ps3, a WW that was budding, my friends reciever, and they even tried to take my shitty bike...and some other sh!t i cant think of right now...oh ya and i forgot to mention they took all this **** out of a 2nd story window and down a F**king ladder!. and at the same time another friends house on the other side of town got robbed and another friends crop on the border of cali got robbed...what a world we live in.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 10, 2009)

oh ya and the inspection got put off till the 18


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 14, 2009)

would it be worth it to wait till it finishes then to chop it down and begin a new grow since this was a great learning lesson?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 20, 2009)

had to chop her the day before the inspection, got 6.1 grams of premi, smoked it all very quickly as it wasnt very potent being premi, good learning lesson. new experimental grow already started till i can get the new permanent grow setup goin this month sometime. thanks to all here at MP, learned so much already and much more still to come :aok:.
Peace and Love eace:.


----------

